

Google Buzz Reveals Tech's Twenty Most Media-Connected People - inmygarage
http://blogs.forbes.com/velocity/2010/02/12/techs-twenty-most-media-connected-people/

======
inmygarage
seems like it took years before there was any interest in mining facebook and
twitter data for stuff like this - the google buzz mining has already started
after three days.

